Ask HN: What owner operated small businesses do you interact with frequently? - fblp
======
fblp
OP here. I live in San Francisco but am visiting Vancouver. It struck me how
many of the food places I ate at were operated by a single owner. I feel this
is rare in SF because of the permit requirements and high startup costs.

------
jmhyer123
Food services are the majority but also legal services, financial advisor,
etc. I live in a small town so there are many small owner-operated
establishments, more so than in large cities (well, per-capita maybe)

